# AKC Pedigree



## thatgrayboi (Apr 2, 2017)

So I my pedigree and wasn't sure how to read it ? Any thoughts ? I was told she was purebred but just wanted to make sure Bc I didn't get to see the mother of father . Any help would be appreciated










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She is a pure-bred. 

I believe this is what we would call American Pet Lines. There is not much we can say about the individual dogs. Considering the color, which is all we have to go with, really, you have whites used several times -- no American Show Line breeder interested in showing would do this. White dogs are pretty much non-existent in the German show and working lines. 

The better breeders of the white dogs are showing UKC and health test (OFA) their dogs. That isn't the case on this pedigree, so it is pretty obvious American Pet Lines -- and that is fine. She is, hopefully, going to be a pet, and if you train her and spend time with her, she will probably make an awesome pet. 

As for the dam's side of the pedigree, hard to say. I am going with American Pet Line again, because Sables are possible, if the sable color is even correctly listed. For example, Chupp's Hank cannot be sable if his sire and dam's colors are listed correctly. So, somewhere along the way, the breeder wasn't very knowledgeable. Please do not hold that against your puppy.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

OP, I moved your thread out of the photo gallery and into the Bloodlines & Pedigree forum - it may attract more feedback here.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

So THAT'S why my last two posts vanished into cyberspace!  Arrrgh!!

Yes, purebred, but pet breeding (no titles, lots of gaps in the pedigree).

There is, however, one very famous name on that pedigree: Crider

Dorothy Crider was a movie star who also bred white shepherds for the film industry. Her dogs starred in many movies (White Fang, for instance) and at least one won the Patsy Award (Yes, your dog is descended from him, but he's waaaay, waaay back.)

(Sorry, it seems the article is a rather bad translation from German...I couldn't find any thing better!)

History

Dorothy Crider:

Strangely enough there was no repercussion at all ,to use the White Shepherd in the movie industry. The dog is extraordinary good in a lot of movies and is very popular, as well in the movies as behind the screens. The most famous personality in those years is the movie star, dog trainer and breeder : Dorothy Crider. She owns an excellent very good and strong bloodline, that leads to "The White Lines of "Von Habsburg". Her White Shepherd Harvey Bindlestiff Offner (Chinook) is a star in more than 184 movies. His son "White Shadow Crider" wins an award for the best actor/dog, he has acted in 168 movies. Dorothy herself becomes the "Musart Best Actrice Award". She tell the whole world her opinion about the discrimination of the White Shepherd :

"Since 27 years I own and train the white and the dark colored German Shepherds. The difference is in the individual dog, and not in the color of the coat. Something I will never allow is cruelty with animals; in my opinion the eradication of the White Shepherd just because of the color of his coat is a crime. My "White Shadow" line you can see in a lot of movies and my dogs received the "Pasty Awards" as proof of their huge intelligence. This bloodline leads to the line from the Austrian "Von Habsburg" from the 19e century. If the White Shepherd really is inferior, would they not of already degenerated, after all these years ? Well, it is not happened !! "

In spite of the dominating discrimination, but thanks to the movie industry the times will become better for the White Shepherd, and the breeding starts fully again. Nevertheless the years of war are not yet over for the dogs, and we still have to fight until people fully accept the white coats of these dogs, without the label "albinism or degeneration". and recognition as a separate breed , without being linked to the German Shepherd, in these years it is still not done. The white Shepherd is still officially called l : "German Shepherd with a disqualifying color white". The history of the White Shepherd in Canada is equal with the history in America. Also in Canada the breeding is slowly coming up again.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Too late to edit, but I think I goofed on the above (Sorry, really tired!)

Geronimo Crider II is not listed on the PDB, and any dogs REALLY bred by Dorothy date back to the 1970's. (There is an indirect link to her dogs through Rocky, though.) So, I think someone was trying to take advantage of the Crider name, without being affiliated with the Crider kennel.

Anyway, interesting bit of White GSD history for ya!

The dam's line is a really mixed bag, with German show line, DDR and West German working line, plus some well-know American show line kennels, as well as a lot of pet breeding.


----------

